# surrounds for infinity primus p363? preferably in ceiling.



## taylor310 (Jul 30, 2013)

I lived in an apartment for the longest time and these for standing speakers did just fine... But now I'm seeing up an actually theater in my new house. What kind of surrounds would you recommend to pair up? I'd like to spend 500ish-1k for the other speakers in a 7,1 setup. I already have the primus front and center speakers. The way the room is set up they need to be in ceiling or wall.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think I'd suggest getting some Primus 163 bookshelf speakers and some good wall mounts. I believe it's pretty difficult and expensive to get really good performance out of in-ceiling and in-wall speakers.


----------



## taylor310 (Jul 30, 2013)

Kind of what I was worried about...

The issue is I have a counter top and cabinet in the back corner so that would limit speaker placement.... I would have to put then fairly close in the back of the room if I got bookshelf speakers.


----------



## taylor310 (Jul 30, 2013)

The room is around 13x22 and one of the back corners has a sink with a cabinet above it that's a wet bar... In front of the sink on the side wall is a door yjay leads out to the attic.


----------

